
16-Year-Old Programmer Raises Seed Round From Billionaire To 'Summarize The Web' - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/16-year-old-programmer-raises-seed-round-from-billionaire-li-ka-shing-to-summarize-the-web/
======
DanBC
"Researchers at MIT, D’Aloisio tells us, have tested Summly’s patent-pending
technology and have found that it outperforms the “highest academically
published results” by a factor of 30 percent."

What does this actually, really, mean?

------
queensnake
I had this idea, but thought it wouldn't work because, how would you make
money? You couldn't rip someone else's content and then put ads around it.
Content providers wouldn't want to shorten their articles, they want ad-views.
Also to be sure, I have no 30% improvement. Tch, another idea down the drain.

